# Why did you start Kenpo?



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 10, 2004)

I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.

Why did you start training in Kenpo? 

Are you still practicing Kenpo ?


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 10, 2004)

I started because I met a friend in college who also trained in Kenpo. I came from a different background but had to get back into something. It turned out that I enjoyed the technical aspects of it. I trained just up until 3rd degree black belt, about 10 years minus a small time off. Couldn't hang around to test but at least I was introduced to the entire system. Oh well.

No I am no longer training in Kenpo. My job changed and coming to class to teach 2-3 times a week plus take my own classes became too much time away from a growing family.

I now train 1-2 times a week under my first teacher who is 2 minutes from my house. I am also opening a school this month (Yay!) but I will not be teaching Kenpo.


----------



## kenpoangel (Mar 10, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.
> 
> Why did you start training in Kenpo?
> 
> ...



I got hooked while bringing my sons in for their lessons.  I was big as a house pregnant with my daughter at the time and Larry Tatum saw something in my face apparently that I didn't see.  Once he started in on me about training that was pretty much it.  She was born in December '95 and by March '96 I was on the mats.  I'm still training and proud to be a 2nd Degree  artyon: 

Thanks for the question 

Angela


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 10, 2004)

I had done 3 other Martial Arts over about 15 years.  Some Judo, some Shotokan, then several years of Taekwondo, and I saw this guy at a tournament with 2 bright shiney sharp swords ... and I had to do that.  

 Gave up any rank and started Chinese Kenpo with Brian Duffy.

_Now a more interesting question for me would be,_ *"Why did you stay with Kenpo"?* _But that would be another thread._

 -Michael


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 10, 2004)

My journey is a little unique, but then aren't they all? I started in Chinese Kenpo back in 1972, then transitioned to Hapkido when my military service led me to Korea in 1977. (Actually, I saw Billy Jack just before departing for Korea and decided then and there to study Hapkido.) Stayed with Hapkido for many years,  then came back to Kenpo. Though I teach them seperately, I'm amazed at how well the two arts blend.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Seig (Mar 10, 2004)

Because, after 14 years of TKD, I was bored with it.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2004)

I moved, and kenpo was the closest thing to kajukenbo that was available, AND the instructor was the best instructor near me.  I suspect that kenpo has become my base art, and while I might go on to learn other disciplines, kenpo will be what I always reference off of.

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 11, 2004)

kenpoangel said:
			
		

> I got hooked while bringing my sons in for their lessons.  I was big as a house pregnant with my daughter at the time and Larry Tatum saw something in my face apparently that I didn't see.  Once he started in on me about training that was pretty much it.  She was born in December '95 and by March '96 I was on the mats.  I'm still training and proud to be a 2nd Degree  artyon:
> 
> Thanks for the question
> 
> Angela



I think a Kenpo family is great.  My wife and I have trained for years.  She tells everyone she can Kick My but  .  However Now that our daughters are 3 and 1 they are starting to get into it.  My three year old does short form one (far from perfect) and she loves to hit.  My youngest one loves to be hit it really is funny.  As for me I got into it through work I worked with a Kenpo instructor for about two years before I realized what he did in his off time. 

Thanks


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 11, 2004)

I got into it by accident, and am still in it, in war with the "Mighty Goldendragon." :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 11, 2004)

Why did I start kenpo?  Basically, I love sports and kenpo is a physically excellent activity.  However, the actual reason for starting is a long story.  I do not wish to explain the whole thing again.  If you really want to know, it's found under the "Stalking" thread.

Besides that, I stay in kenpo for both external and internal reasons.  I love the physical discipline and the commitment/persistence I put in with it.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rob Broad (Mar 11, 2004)

*Why did you start training in Kenpo? * I started because I was tired of being beaten up, since I was much smaller than the rest of the kids.  I was always fascinated with the martial arts, and luckily found the right one first off.

*Are you still practicing Kenpo ?*Yes training in Kenpo after 22 yrs.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 11, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.
> 
> Why did you start training in Kenpo?
> 
> ...


I joined for all the groupies. Boy, was I in for a suprise. :uhyeah:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 12, 2004)

I joined because I had signed my 4th grade son up for Kenpo classes.  He was small, smart and not inately aggressive and I feared that he would become a target for bullies.  I joined to share the experience and continued because it was a blast. 

Kenpo has turned my son into a self confident assertive young man.  It has given me something to share with my children.  Interestingly it has also given me a way to have continued physical contact with my sons as they have grown.  We continue to be able to have fun together although my wife no longer allows us to spar in the kitchen.

Jeff


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 13, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> Why did you start training in Kenpo?



Destiny


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Mar 14, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.
> 
> Why did you start training in Kenpo?
> 
> ...




Umm well, the main reason i started kenpo was for something to do outside of school with friends, but my uncle had already achieved his black belt in that art and had been trying to get me involved in it for ages, but, i was reluctant because i had attempted Kai Kushin (4giv me if the spelling is incorrect) and attempted kickboxing and boxing, all three really didnt ummm well nothing clicked there, but i said to myself at the end of my second last year of secondary collage that i would do kenpo and here i am.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 14, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.
> 
> Why did you start training in Kenpo?
> 
> ...


I started in 1971 because I was the only white kid in an economically depressed area of Hawaii.  I stayed with it because it was the only place my ADD actually was an asset (sensei wanted me to think about more than one thing at once...THAT I could do). Got in the blood, and there it stayed.

Quit for a spell after Hawaii lost her greatest son...didn't want to associate with any of the seniors making grabs for the throne after SGM's passing ("You can't _possibly_ be Napoleon...*I'M* Napoleon!"). Trained with the GJJ/BJJ folks b/c they weren't as politically dysfunctional (at the time...no, really). Dropped it all to return to school for second (third?) career, and am finally back into it (kenpo). Have to admit, though...finding a place to train that isn't full of the insanity is tough. Liked my previous MO, and am trying to replicate it...locate a retired senior who split in the 60's or 70's, and coax him back to action. Learn lots of neat old tricks this way that eventually fell out of the cirriculum. Besides...keeps it fresh.  Rather be a bruised up white belt in a back yard than a pristine master in a stip mall next to 7-11.:boing2:


----------



## Doc (Mar 15, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I thought these might be some interesting questions to ask.
> Why did you start training in Kenpo?


I met Ed Parker and he greeted me warmly in a setting where he could have easily ignored my presence, engaged me in conversation, and invited me for a private lesson. He knew my previous teacher well, and I was overwhelmed. He was Ed Parker, and I was a nobody teenager. Even though I suited up and stretched out, my lesson was entirely intellectual. He told me where he had been, where he was, where he was going, how he planned to get there, and if I wanted to come with him. He showed me 2 of his famous 3 briefcases. We talked about how important specific language was to understanding principles. He closed by giving me his home phone number and we became friends for life with him never living more than 20 minutes away. And for the almost thirty years we were together, he never charged me a dime.


> Are you still practicing Kenpo ?


"Studying" would be a better word and the answer is yes.


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Great story, Doc.
I've never heard of the famous briefcases, what was in them?
Menus of death?
Lol - an old EP story.

Always been facinated by MA. Had a few stumbles before finding the right one - 
1."American Karate" - first lesson as a teenager. Close your eyes, and try to sense the gut punch by a tough-guy state trooper. I'll never forget that. Wish I ran into him today.
2. TKD - my hips aren't genetically right for high kicking. I could never understand what I was doing wrong when the instructor would keep correcting my basics. Moving my arm an inch, here and there. Heh - 6 months into training, he realized he had his angles wrong on all his forms.
Looking back, I hated TKD. It was all just so stupid. Don't even get me started on their "techniques" - junk.
3. Then a new AKK school moved into town. My TKD teacher said "You don't want to learn that. There's no art to it. It's all poking eyeballs and ripping ears off". LOL! My interest was more that aroused.
4. At the same time saw the commercial for "The Perfect Weapon", where Jeff does Five Swords on James Lew (?) around 10 times. Blew my mind. I said to myself "I want to learn THAT!"


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 22, 2004)

It was the only Karate school around where I live.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

Doc
Wow, Thank you for your reply I think you really lucked out by having the chance to study with Mr Parker and work with him for so many years. 
Also, i agree studying would be a more appropriate for the later part of my question post.

Oh I wanted to say I read an older copy of Black Belt magazine not to long ago where you were talking about Sub Level Four. I enjoyed the article and wanted to tell you thank you.

Have you ever worked with George Dillman or gone to any of his seminars since it seems you both are in an area that inter relates ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> I met Ed Parker and he greeted me warmly in a setting where he could have easily ignored my presence, engaged me in conversation, and invited me for a private lesson. He knew my previous teacher well, and I was overwhelmed. He was Ed Parker, and I was a nobody teenager. Even though I suited up and stretched out, my lesson was entirely intellectual. He told me where he had been, where he was, where he was going, how he planned to get there, and if I wanted to come with him. He showed me 2 of his famous 3 briefcases. We talked about how important specific language was to understanding principles. He closed by giving me his home phone number and we became friends for life with him never living more than 20 minutes away. And for the almost thirty years we were together, he never charged me a dime.
> 
> "Studying" would be a better word and the answer is yes.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

I studied a variety of different arts under various people. But, I always felt something missing. When I saw Mr Parker giving a demonstration I was hooked the more I watched the more sense it made. 
It felt like a missing piece of the puzzle was now found. 

I have been hooked ever since.

I wish to say thank you to everyone who viewed and/or replied to this posting question. I appreciate you opening up and letting us all know your reasons why.

Thank You


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## rschoon (Mar 29, 2004)

In 1993 I was getting ready for a career change into law enforcement and thought that I needed to get in shape while going back to college.  I started and just couldn't stop, (except for about 6 months for a neck injury).  I even met my wife in Kenpo and at the wedding I think the Kia's were louder than during a group class.

I still train with the same instructor, Mr. Steve Hirst and Mr. Sepulveda several times a year.  

I also have a part time studio.

Rick


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 29, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I studied a variety of different arts under various people. But, I always felt something missing. When I saw Mr Parker giving a demonstration I was hooked the more I watched the more sense it made.
> It felt like a missing piece of the puzzle was now found.
> 
> I have been hooked ever since.
> ...



Yeah, I leared alot too. Stay away from the Green Dragons School. I dont want no beatin's! :deadhorse


----------



## dubljay (Jun 16, 2004)

I was in and out of various martial arts when I was younger, most of them kenpo blend arts.  When I started college I enrolled in a PE class labeled "martial arts".  I signed up not expecting much, I was expecting to find a cardio kickboxing class or something along those lines.  The class was located in the basement of one of the buildings and was not what I expected; it turned out to be a true Kenpo class.  I was hooked from the first day and each day in class my interest and enthusiasm grows.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 17, 2004)

Way back when I was a kid (teenager) I was not real active, parents encouraged me to find something to do (Father to son "you're spreading kid).  Did'nt care for team sports-between a interest in Boxing and a Martial Arts Demo I decided to check out a Karate school. Wound up at a Kenpo place and been obsessed ever since


Why (or how) I keep training - whole nother question
Thanks 
Todd


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 17, 2004)

In 1987 I recieved my B/B in a japanese system. I moved away and was looking for a school to help me become a good fighter. I ended up at Bob Whites and Tod Mc Elhenneys (Dick Willets old school). They had the best fighters around. I was never exposed to Kempo prior to that. I fell in love with the art. Though I never really studied it as a student going through the ranks I have picked up alot of the techniques and have added them to my system. I still continue to stop by Mr. Whites school when I have the time and I have never left there with out learning something new. I have always been impressed with them.


----------



## bujuts (Jul 2, 2004)

I had seen alot of kenpo over over the years, and it never caught my fancy.  Then I met Michael Robert Pick, and since that I have been training kenpo.


----------

